# New here. Criticism welcome



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

For the past 6-7 months I've been trying to improve my drawing technique. I'm completely self-taught and don't really have any friends who are into art, so I don'y get much feedback other than the occasional "yeah that's pretty good", which is very nice but hardly constructive. 

Here are a few sketches I've done this month.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. There are some amazing artists here that will critique your drawings...I'm not one of them...I'm just a hobbyist that started painting last year but want to welcome you.

In my opinion all three paintings are excellent work, but I find the second one to be jaw dropping amazing.

Hope you enjoy the forum. Your talent is awesome.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Terry!

Yeah I like to draw sculptures from antiquity or Old Master paintings, particularly Rubens. His rendering of form was sublime, so I always feel I'm learning something new when I copy one of his masterpieces.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome!!! You have a beautiful and very classical style of drawing and I LOVE it! wonderful work. The only critique I have (and it's super minor) is that I see you are leaving some fairly heavy outlines on your drawings. I personally would eliminate the outlining. Other than that..two thumbs up for a job well done! 

I am excited to see what else you will be contributing to the forum!


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Hi and welcome!!! You have a beautiful and very classical style of drawing and I LOVE it! wonderful work. The only critique I have (and it's super minor) is that I see you are leaving some fairly heavy outlines on your drawings. I personally would eliminate the outlining. Other than that..two thumbs up for a job well done!
> 
> I am excited to see what else you will be contributing to the forum!


Haha I know! I really don't know why I do it, but after I've finished a drawing i just outline it for some reason. I have some where my pencil was sharper, and so the lines are thinner, an they look much better. I will take your feedback onboard, and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## ivanlsjr65 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not good enough to be a critic. But they look really good. 
Plenty of detail and shading. Like previous post, other than the outline its sharp


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nothing wrong with the outlines if that's what you are going for in your work.. but if you can learn to use them sparingly I, like Chanda, think your drawings will take on a whole new level of craftsmanship. But for now.. 

"...yeah that's pretty good"

ROTFLOL! (Sorry.. I couldn't resist.. I am the 'class clown')

Welcome to the forum

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I wish I could do shading as well as you...those drawings are unreal. I love that u choose such unique items, and not the average skull that you see so often. Not that I can pull that off either. 
Welcome, and look forward to more posts.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

It's really impressive work, amazing shadows and muscles definition, as for the outline, I personally like it, I think it makes the drawing yours, but it's just my opinion, thank you for showing us your work.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I found a sketch I'd done about a year and half ago, and compared it to a recent sketch. 

I was really quite shocked. All those hours are paying off!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Lashdown, I really like you sketches, very much in the style of the old masters. Can't add much in the way of a critique, other than whats already been said about the outlines.
Looking forward to seeing some more work from you, keep it up.


----------

